# Neos claim to fame!



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Did anyone see crufts last night??? If you did you would have seen blue peter chappie talking to a lady with an english setter called Gary! This dog was on blue peter at age 7 weeks. Gary is in fact Neos brother and Neo was on Blue Peter too!! 
Anyone elses dog, cat, budgie, bunny, mouse, cuddy, snake, coo, doo, monkey or elephant got a claim to fame??????

HERE in case you missed it!


----------



## 109277 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Neos Claim to fame*

Hi Carol
Yes I saw the interview with Gary and thought he looked very similar to your boy. Have not really had time to study the Crufts results. I went on the Thursday after all and saw Bobbies stall and spoke to the lady who works for him that showed English when I was about in the ring. After I went down to Suffolk to pick up my new puppy from a friend. After I came back we had a bad week leading up to Easter when our oldest Lowchen Sammy aged nine became ill he had internal bleeding and had to be put to sleep last Thursday we had hoped it was an ulcer but the treatment did not work and our vet suspected cancer so we said goodbye.
All for now
Cynthia


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Neos Claim to fame*



lowchen said:


> Hi Carol
> Yes I saw the interview with Gary and thought he looked very similar to your boy. Have not really had time to study the Crufts results. I went on the Thursday after all and saw Bobbies stall and spoke to the lady who works for him that showed English when I was about in the ring. After I went down to Suffolk to pick up my new puppy from a friend. After I came back we had a bad week leading up to Easter when our oldest Lowchen Sammy aged nine became ill he had internal bleeding and had to be put to sleep last Thursday we had hoped it was an ulcer but the treatment did not work and our vet suspected cancer so we said goodbye.
> All for now
> Cynthia


Hi Cynthia very sorry to hear about Sammy, it's so sad when you lose a friend and family member. It is a very sad time when you have to let them go.
Your new wee puppy (name?????) will keep you on your toes I bet!!! Glad you managed to see Bobbie, might have been Marie that was with him. Agnes was showing quite a lot of dos for other people, it's a pity you missed her. 
Post some pics of baby puppy if you can Cynthia would be interested in seeing him/her!!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Cynthia I just wanted to tell you how sorry I am to hear of your loss............and 9 isn't really old at all is it ? I know how you are feeling and it is the one pain that I dread amongst the pleasure of owning a dog.


----------



## 109277 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Neos claim to fame*

Hi Carol 
thanks for the reply. My little girl is called Sarah and she is a parti-coloured Lowchen white with black patches.I will get Bill to put pictures on of her. We are having Leonnie my older bich spayed as she has been mated three times without success the last time to my you dog Rossi. So we are going to use him on Sarah as her dam is Leonnies sister but this is sometime away yet as she is only three months old but already quite a minx
Not sure if I will be going to S K C the van is still waiting to be done as I have not sold the car yet but we are going to put it on Auto Trader this week after it has had its first M O T
Regards 
Cynthia


----------



## 109277 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Neos claim to fame*

Hi Briarose
Thank you for your comment as you say 9 is not very old our first Lowchen Pepper was nearly 17 when he died and most of our other dogs were in there teens. Having had a lot of dogs over the years it is always difficult but as a child we had a minature poodle who died of crop spray poisoning and for many years I hated farmers it has always stayed in my mind and when I hear of dogs being poisoned which happens a lot in some areas it reminds me of how I felt. Having lost my last two setters in 2007 I am hoping that it will be a long way off before any more goodbyes
Regards
Cynthia


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

I said I wouldn't have another dog and here I am again with two, I can't bear to think of the day one of them goes...............my old Yorkie I lost about 18 months ago, and he was a real character who loved me to bits and followed me everywhere.

Now with two Welshies to keep me on my toes, well they are something else and a very big part of our family now the kids have grown up we both look upon them as our little kids again and I just can't bear to think of anything happening to either of them.............so I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## 109277 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Keeping clean the lowchen way*

Hi Carol
First picture of Sarah. Bill will be taking lots more when she keeps still.
I am going to get him to do an album for me so I can put on some setter pictures for you to see. Over to Bill now for him to do his part as I am no good with technical things.

Regards
Cynthia


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Cynthia,

I noticed your post was addressed to Carol so I presume it was meant for this thread, I have moved it here, instead of it being a new thread all on it's own, I hope this is right  

By the way, Sarah is a cheeky pup, sticking her tongue at us :lol: lovely looking pup :wink: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

So this is where it's gone. Been having internet problems and thought I was seeing things when I reconnected only it had disappeared!!! Ta Rob here she is so i am not going mad ( well any madder than I am now !!!!)
Anyway here she is and how absolutely gorgeous she is too Cynthia, not at all how I expected her too look. Hope she brings you joy and looking forward to setter pics!!!


----------



## 109277 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Rob
Carol put it very well I also thought I was having a senior moment. My husband told me to do a new thread but did not notice that I had addressed it to Carol. I am a newcomer to forums so you will have to excuse my ignorance on these matters and my husband has tried his hardest to educate me on using computers but to no avail.
Thank you for your comments on Sarah she is helping us out with losing Sammy so quickly.

Regards 
Cynthia


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Cynthia,

no problem at all, we all had to learn about forums at some stage, take your time it will become easier  

I just assumed your post, as it was addressed to Carol, this was where you intended to be, I can if you wish separate it again into a single thread and edit out your address to Carol, but to be honest I think it is better left here now  

Pleased Sarah is helping ease the pain at this time, she does look great and a little cheeky :wink: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## 109277 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Briarose
I know what you mean about part of the family we have no children so the many dogs and cats we have had over the years were our kids. I wonder what made you change from a toy breed to a larger terrier breed we went smaller due to old age and health problems you must be getting younger.
I seem to recall you have a sweet shop ? Have you a secret formula for staying young if so I would be glad to have it.
Regards 
Cynthia


----------

